# Compatibilité Ipod BMW X3 2004



## kazerty (7 Avril 2011)

*Bonjour,*

*je possède un X3 de 2004 avec le  cable Ipod dans la boite à gant qui me permet de profiter de la musique  sauf que quand je branche mon ipod (Touch 32Go de 2010), j'ai un message  "Accessoire connecté" sur l'écran de mon ipod sans me permettre d'accéder à  ma musique.*




By kazerty42 at 2011-04-07
*
Je suis allé bien évidemment chez Bmw et ils ont fait un  test avec un Ipod nano avec lequel on peut écouter 5 secondes de musique  avant qu'il bascule automatiquement sur la radio. Le technicien m'a  conseillé de m'orienter vers un Ipod ancienne génération où alors  d'installer un Parrot 9200 (Facturé 550.00 avec le pose chez le  concessionnaire).

Aidez-moi SVP pour savoir quel modèle d'Ipod  serait susceptible d'être compatible avec ce cable. Ca serait embêtant  de m'acheter du matériel sans être sûre que ça fonctionne.*


By kazerty42 at 2011-03-29


----------



## Herron (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour. En tout état de cause, je changerais de voiture : 
1. Le problème de connectique sera ainsi résolu.
2. Les béhème, c'est vraiment pas la classe.

J'espère que ma réponse aura pu vous éclairer un peu.

Cordial.

H.


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

le seul moyen de connaître quel type d'iPod peut être relié à votre BMW est de retrouver la fiche du constructeur.
Faites vérifier votre système audio par un autre technicien pour avoir un deuxième avis avant d'investir car on est jamais trop prudent dans ce milieu là, les factures sont souvent salés pour un "rien".

Votre auto est de 2004, il faudrait plutôt se tourner vers les iPod classic 4ème génération/photo ou 5ème génération qui sont sortis en 2004 - 2005.

Il existe des systèmes auxquels vous pouvez relier votre iDevise pour bien moins chers, une petite recherche sur Google vous permettra d'apprécier les prix 



Herron a dit:


> Bonjour. En tout état de cause, je changerais de voiture :
> 1. Le problème de connectique sera ainsi résolu.
> 2. Les béhème, c'est vraiment pas la classe.
> 
> J'espère que ma réponse aura pu vous éclairer un peu.



Oui, c'est bien connu ! Au moindre pépin avec une voiture, on la fout à la fourrière pour s'en acheter une autre. Relançons l'économie et fâchons nous avec nos banquiers 
Haha 

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

